# Turtle creek/western basin updat



## GLSM (Apr 11, 2009)

Opened up the camper today at Fenwick.The channels at Fenwick are still icy.Turtle creek,Turtle creek campground and the ramp are open.Wild wings ramp is open.There was open water on the lake out of turtle creek about 1/2 mile out and open to about turtle reef.To the west was icy.The big wind was pushing the bergs and ice to the east.Happy Hooker opened this morning.Watched several eagles today and a massive waterfowl migration.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you!! with a description like that ....who needs pics!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was down there all day,crow hunting,the ice that was offshore blew totally out of sight by 5 p.m.The water looks like chocolate milk though.Lots of birds going through today many eagles,buzzards and hawks,also some sandhill cranes.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

was hoping to get a satellite photo today,oh well.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

sounds like its almost time , with the warm weather coming up it should wide open by the middle of next week  around the 23rd , and thanx for the update .:B:B

jim:G


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> I was down there all day,crow hunting,


Hey rutnut.....I'm just curious crow hunting?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Alwsfishin said:


> Hey rutnut.....I'm just curious crow hunting?


Yeah-you got a good recipe for them??


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

wish i was not working thanks


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Yea Charlie you start with 1oz of hot lead! If that doesn't work try 55 grains sizziling lead!


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ I've reviewed your recent posts....I don't see any reason why you should be eating crow!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Double J said:


> was hoping to get a satellite photo today,oh well.


 i'm trying to find the satelite link. thought i had it saved. how bout some help thx JON.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

trapperjon said:


> i'm trying to find the satelite link. thought i had it saved. how bout some help thx JON.


http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Is trutle creek open? Can you get a boat out? Is it ice on the lake out front?


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

tubuzz2 said:


> Is trutle creek open? Can you get a boat out? Is it ice on the lake out front?


Looks to be good-to-go.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm chomping at the bit to get out there but with my little boat (16ft walkthrough Fisher) I'm in no hurry to be super early.
I may stick to a couple of local lakes this weekend.


----------



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

Turtle Creek launch ramps are in.Open water to lake,with large pockets of ice in area.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Any fish getting caught yet?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

todays report from happy hooker

3/17/2011	- Things lookin' up Fishing For

Road fishing trip this morning is looking very promising. Wild Wings ramp in and open, channel open. Turtle Creek ramp in and open clear out channel, they have started putting in docks too. Fenwick has all docks in, ramp is still iced in but Kathy is running water on it so it should possibly be open today. Channel is open and ice out front is pretty much gone, still few floaters. Only hinderance today fishing would be wind we have a south wind about 20-30 mph. (Good wind shoving all ice out and away.) Store will be open extended hours call ahead if making special trip. Having new colors reef runners arriving daily. Captain Dave from The Happy Hooker.
Capt. Dave O'Neal Reporting


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well dave the forcast is promising but the color of the water isnt the maumee is making it a big mud hole now looking at the modis image so im staying put for 2 more weeks see you and the wife soon tony


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I am not Dave, I just copied and pasted his report from his website. I am not married, but you are certainly welcome to visit my ex. wife however. Be careful though, she got bit by a rattle snake and the snake died.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

fishingguy said:


> I am not Dave, I just copied and pasted his report from his website. I am not married, but you are certainly welcome to visit my ex. wife however. Be careful though, she got bit by a rattle snake and the snake died.


Now thats funny 

jim:G


----------

